# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Pergjigjet u zhdukën

## Deep sky

Miredita
Thjesht per kuriozitet,jo per gje.
Ne Thread-in qe krijova 3 dite me pare,pata nje pershendetje dhe per miresjellje u pergjigja.(Inxpel,me duket).......sot si per magji u zhduken te dyja pergjigjet.
Nga se varet??????

Faleminderit per sqarimet qe do vine

Deep sky

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Ixnpel eshte hapur shume bythesh qe sa ka hyre ketu.Nje here e kujton forumin e vet;nje here e ben warezz;nje here nje gje tjeter.Si i si qe te shtoj postimet.Na thuaj se per se bente fjale tema dhe te themi pse jane fshire.Po kane qene komplet pa lidhje fjalet e ixnpel.si psh;
x----kam nje prob me pc
ixnpel------pershendetje bro...
kot fare.Kalofsh mire..

----------


## bledikorcari

pse po i riti postimet ai cfare do fitoje,mos mendon se do mare ndonje post apo ndonje cope cokollate? :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Deep sky

Ishte thjesht kjo.........http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=97558

Ixnpel-----hehehe pershendetje ardian

Pergjigje-Faleminderit gjithashtu


Pyeta kot ,se sa hyra ne kete forum  dikush e tregoi pak bezdine qe pati ne bisedat dhe pikepamjet  e mia,dhe thash mos valle.............per inat.....po sme intereson fare.
Zakonisht,ne jashtetema moderatori duhet te lajmeroj per cdo fshirje,se ndryshe kalojme ne nje "minidiktature"

----------


## BvizioN

Pyetje te tilla duhet tja drejtosh moderatorit qe moderon ne ate forum dhe jo forumit ne teresi. Kunsultohu me MP nese je i/e interesuar.

----------

